# Way to rig worms



## pbw (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone know a good website showing different ways to rig worms? I've found lots of sites with just text but no photos.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 30, 2007)

Here ya go. This site should have most rigs you're looking for. https://www.insideline.net/articles/rigging-guide.html


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Here ya go. This site should have most rigs you're looking for. https://www.insideline.net/articles/rigging-guide.html



Exactly what I was going to say to!


----------



## SMDave (Sep 30, 2007)

I do have to disagree with their carolina rig however, the sinker should be an egg sinker! Also, I never put the eye of the hook THAT much into the bait (at the bottom of the page, there is a picture of tex-posing a hook in a white senko). I never let the hook go inside more than the end of the eye just barely in. In damages the bait too much in my opinion, and tends to ball up on the hook like that.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks! Carolina Rig I never used it before but did yesterday fishing some deep weed beds.


----------



## redbug (Oct 1, 2007)

The Egg sinker works well on a Carolina rig the MOJO weight in the pictures is a great system for c-rigging it comes through grass better than a egg sinker and doesn't get hung in rock as often.
the same goes for embedding the eye of the hook. It comes through the grass without hanging up.

give the Mojo weights a chance you Will like them..

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

IMO weightless t-rig is the only way to rig soft plastics


----------



## SMDave (Oct 1, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> IMO weightless t-rig is the only way to rig soft plastics


 Gonna have to stop you there. Do you mean tubes, lizards, grubs, ribbontail worms, flukes, etc? The only thing that seems good to use a wacky rig on is straight tailed worms and senkos IMO. Also, c-rigging with senkos is awesome! I accidently carolina rigged the other day. I was just trying to deadstick the bait with a carolina rig-style rig, but was too impatient and reeled in the bait. As I was retrieving it, that's when I got the bites. Try c-rigging a senko as well!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

SMDave said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO weightless t-rig is the only way to rig soft plastics
> ...



When I said soft plastics i ment soft plastic worms such as ribbontail worms, currly tail worms, u tail worms, floating worms, and stick baits. I think with these all you need to do is adjust the fall rate by changeing the hook size on your t-rig. Fished correctly they will work just as well as all the other fancy weighted rigs


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

You both have good points, But in my opinion If Im fishing deep water (to me that means 10+ feet) Im using a weight to get her down. I dont have the patience to wait. Plus in the back of my mind I notice that the person who casts further always gets more hits/fish from a boat anyway. maybe it has something to do with spooking the fish.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

I got my PC Baits wow they are nice. The big manufactors suck I have found out. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2007)

I am with you Jim. I love fishing weightless but you have to adapt for conditions. 

If I am shore fishing smaller ponds and streams I will fish most baits weighless. This is especially true if there are lots of weeds present or the bottom is slimy. A weighless stick bait dropped between pads or in weed holes is deadly. However, if that is not working then I will certainly try other ways of rigging the baits. 

One of my "go to" rigging techniques is to use a sliding bullet weight. With a sinking bait (like a senko style worm) the bullet weight will slide to my leader know letting the bait trail behind as it sinks. I can then twitch and wiggle the bait after the initial drop. If the bait is a floating plastic, I can "hop and pop" the offering across the bottom letting the tail of the bait rise on the pause. 


In the rivers I will also a much heavier sliding bullet weight casting across the current and letting the line drag carry the bait in a sweep across and downstream ticking off the rocks and bottom. This is often deadly on Smallies.

If I am fishing from a boat I almost always use weight unless conditions are dead calm. This allows me to cast a much greater distance and still have my bait drop to the bottom where I want it to land. Deadly in these situations is the shakey head! You can keep you lure within a few feet of the structure and still make it dance and wiggle. 

In heavy cover I will use a stick bait with lots of salt to sink quickly but still allow me to slide it across the structure. 


Each technique has a place and time - most important is to let the fish tell you what they want. Keep and open mind and if your way is not working try the opposite, you may be very surprised.


----------

